# Who has pickled eggs?



## Missourian (Oct 25, 2010)

I want to pickle some eggs,  but nothing I have found online explains how long they need to be refrigerated before it is safe to store them at room temperature.

I  have no desire whatsoever to contract botulism.

Plus if you have a favorite brine recipe you'd like to share it would be appriciated.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 25, 2010)

Man.

They are great with beer.

Love em.

My Girlfriend makes tea eggs. Those are great too.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks like it depends on the recipe. 

A couple of them I've found don't even say to stick in the fridge. Just a cool and dark pantry.


----------



## ConHog (Oct 26, 2010)

Hot Pickled Quail Eggs Recipe : Emeril Lagasse : Food Network

Substitute chicken eggs, outstanding. If you like this sort of thing.


----------



## Missourian (Nov 23, 2010)

I finally got around to pickling some eggs tonight.

I used this recipe:
*Ingredients *



12 hard cooked Eggs*, peeled
2 cups apple cider vinegar
3/4 cups water
1 med. onion, sliced and separated in rings (vidalia or spanish)
(2 tsp. sugar) OPTIONAL
1 1/2 tsp. pickling spices* OR* 1 or 2 cloves of garlic
1 tsp. salt

*How to make it *



Boil all ingredients (except eggs) for 5 minutes and then pour into
wide-mouth jar or container and add hard cooked eggs.
Let set overnight in refrigerator.
Will keep for weeks.
From here:  Pickled Eggs Recipe



We'll see how they turned out in a few days.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 23, 2010)

I guess someone has to eat em.........  Just not me.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 23, 2010)

Somebody's farts are going to be mighty rotten...


----------



## Missourian (Nov 24, 2010)

Big Black Dog said:


> Somebody's farts are going to be mighty rotten...




Just in time for the in-laws on Turkey Day.  

No fear,  I have a dog.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 24, 2010)

Missourian said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody's farts are going to be mighty rotten...
> ...



or your trip through airport security


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 24, 2010)

Pennsylvania Dutch Pickled Beets and Eggs Recipe - Allrecipes.com

you know you can buy these at the store?  pickled beets go well with picked eggs


----------



## Missourian (Nov 24, 2010)

Big Black Dog said:


> Somebody's farts are going to be mighty rotten...





Rule 35,  there's a smiley for every purpose.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Nov 24, 2010)

Ewwww.


----------



## Missourian (Nov 24, 2010)

Due to self control issues,  I tried a pickled egg today,  and MMMMMM mmmmm are they good.

Might not make it to day 3.


----------



## Missourian (Nov 24, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> Pennsylvania Dutch Pickled Beets and Eggs Recipe - Allrecipes.com
> 
> you know you can buy these at the store?  pickled beets go well with picked eggs




Thanks Bones.

I really don't like the ones from the store...they are too rubbery.


----------



## Missourian (Nov 24, 2010)

zoom-boing said:


> ewwww.






​


----------



## Zoom-boing (Nov 24, 2010)

^^


----------



## saltshaker (Nov 24, 2010)

I just put them in beet juice from canned beets from the store. It's easier that way but here is a recipe.
Beetroot pickled eggs
Ingredients 
6 hard-boiled eggs 
1 cup of cider vinegar 
1 cup of beetroot juice (from jar of beetroots) 
1/3 of a cup of brown sugar 
¼ of a cup of chopped onion 
3 whole cloves 
Method 
Once the boiled eggs have been peeled and cooled, place them in a large jar that has been washed in very hot water. 
Place all of the ingredients in a saucepan and bring to the boil, stirring occasionally. 
Reduce the heat to a simmer and cook gently for 10 minutes. 
Remove the pan from the heat and allow the liquid to cool. 
Pour the pickling solution over the eggs in the jar, so that the eggs are covered and seal tightly with the lid. 
Store in the refrigerator for a minimum of two days before using.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 24, 2010)

Missourian said:


> I want to pickle some eggs,  but nothing I have found online explains how long they need to be refrigerated before it is safe to store them at room temperature.
> 
> I  have no desire whatsoever to contract botulism.
> 
> Plus if you have a favorite brine recipe you'd like to share it would be appriciated.



My husband boils his eggs, peels them then sticks them in pickle juice. The stuff left over from a jar of dill pickles. He puts them in pickled beet juice too.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 24, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> I guess someone has to eat em.........  Just not me.



ditto that.


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 24, 2010)

I have got to try this... sounds good!


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 24, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> My husband boils his eggs, peels them then sticks them in pickle juice. The stuff left over from a jar of dill pickles. He puts them in pickled beet juice too.




Thats what I was thinking... 

When I read your post, I remembered my dad used to do that when I was a kid.

They were mmmmm mmmmmm good.


----------



## janachen (Nov 30, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> I guess someone has to eat em.........  Just not me.



same here.. I haven't tried it...

how's the taste of pickled egg?


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 30, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> Pennsylvania Dutch Pickled Beets and Eggs Recipe - Allrecipes.com
> 
> you know you can buy these at the store?  pickled beets go well with picked eggs



Yeah, this is what my mom called pickled eggs.  They were good really.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 19, 2012)

Mrs. Missourian wanted to try something sweeter,  so we mixed up a new (to us) super simple recipe for sweet pickling brine:







> *Sweet Pickled Eggs             *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now,  I don't sterilize the jar,  I just coat the entire inside with straight vinegar 20 minutes before I start adding eggs,  as it will be stored under refrigeration throughout the pickling process until they are consumed.


I'll let 'cha know how they turn out.


My last batch of 18 eggs were supposed to pickle for 4 weeks...only two made it to that point.  


We have 2 dozen going this time,  so at least 8 should last to the two week finish line...I hope.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 19, 2012)

LOL


start here and follow a few pages 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-rubber-room/213874-the-tavern-744.html#post5651560


----------



## syrenn (Jul 19, 2012)

Missourian said:


> Mrs. Missourian wanted to try something sweeter,  so we mixed up a new (to us) super simple recipe for sweet pickling brine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I made three batches of 18. Ive never done them before.....so it should be fun to see how they turn out. 

I sterilize everything in the dishwasher and hold them there until i am ready to fill the jars. 

I did not can them for storage ...but am doing them in the refrigerator. I saw in one youtube on them the trick of poking them through with a knife or a skewer to help facilitate the bring soaking into the center better.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 19, 2012)

Missourian said:


> *Who has pickled eggs?*



I've been driving all day........


----------



## Missourian (Jul 19, 2012)

syrenn said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. Missourian wanted to try something sweeter,  so we mixed up a new (to us) super simple recipe for sweet pickling brine:
> ...



I don't poke into the yolk,  mostly because I am over cautious after I read this:

Foodborne Botulism From Eating Home-Pickled Eggs --- Illinois, 1997

BUT,  this guy was storing his eggs @ room temperature.

As long as you store your pickle eggs @ less than 39 degrees, you should have no problems.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 20, 2012)

Missourian said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...




Big jars of pickled eggs stay on the bartop all day everyday
:yum:​


----------



## syrenn (Jul 20, 2012)

Missourian said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...





ok... nix the piercing of the yolk. But i think it was the leaving it out on the counter for 7 days that did it.  ​


----------



## Missourian (Jul 20, 2012)

hortysir said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...




I would like to pickle eggs for @ room temperature storage,  but according to every source I have read,  it's not safe.



> *Pickled Eggs*
> 
> *There  are no home canning directions for pickled eggs.  All  of the following pickled egg recipes are  for storage in the  refrigerator.  Pickled  eggs should never be at room temperature except  for serving time, when they  should be limited to no more than 2 hours  in the temperature danger zone of 40  to 140 degrees F.*
> 
> ...



But,  folks stored pickled eggs in root cellars before there was home refrigeration...and like you said,  you see them at the bar all the time...so there must be a way to do it safely.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 20, 2012)

syrenn said:


> ok... nix the piercing of the yolk. But i think it was the leaving it out on the counter for 7 days that did it.



I think so too.

What kind of brine did you brew up?


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 20, 2012)

i am with hoty.....them things sit in places like 7/11s etc with no problems....


who eats pickled pigs feet?


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 20, 2012)

Eat a half a dozen on Saturday night, along with a 24 pack. 

Attend 9 a.m. Mass on Sunday.

You'll be the hit of the congregation!!


----------



## hortysir (Jul 20, 2012)

After we'd empty a big jar of Frank's Red Hots, my wife would boil some eggs, cool them overnight in the fridge, and put them in that brine the next day.
Never refrigerated the eggs afterwards.

Wait a couple weeks and bingo-bango......pickled eggs.

Cooking the egg is what kills the salmonella and botulism.
The acidity of the vinegar brine keeps them away.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 20, 2012)

Day 1:  Two pickled egg strayed from the herd and were consumed.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 20, 2012)

So...when the recipe says to seal the lid, does it mean SEAL the lid, as if you're canning??? Because that means you put them in a water bath and actually SEAL the lids.

I think I'm going to have to make some pickled eggs.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 20, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> So...when the recipe says to seal the lid, does it mean SEAL the lid, as if you're canning??? Because that means you put them in a water bath and actually SEAL the lids.
> 
> I think I'm going to have to make some pickled eggs.




I don't...I just screw the lid on.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeah I found some on youtube...

Gonna make some, probably tomorrow.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 20, 2012)

dammit---now I want pickled eggs too---y'all are brutal.
and yes--I've seen em sit for days on a bar without going bad.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 20, 2012)

This is the recipe I'm going to use:

*Ingredients *



1 large empty sterilized glass jars
4 cups vinegar
1 teaspoon salt
2 medium onions, chopped
1/3 cup sugar
1 tablespoon pickling spices

*Directions*


Put the peeled hardboiled eggs in the large jar.
Boil the remaining ingredients together for 5 minutes.
Pour over the eggs in the jar.
Cover; leave on counter overnight.
Keeps in refrigerator for weeks, in theory.
In reality, if you love pickled eggs, these will disappear.
Pickled Eggs Recipe - Food.com - 29150

Looks simple, I can handle this. My daughter is going to go nuts for these...she loves eggs and pickles.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 22, 2012)

here are mine


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh yay!

I got pickling spice..but I forgot tooth picks, darnit. 

But I'm getting closer. I think tomorrow will be the Big Egg Day.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 22, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Oh yay!
> 
> I got pickling spice..but I forgot tooth picks, darnit.
> 
> But I'm getting closer. I think tomorrow will be the Big Egg Day.




What do you need the tooth pics for?


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 22, 2012)

To poke a hole through the eggs. 

Every vid I saw on pickling eggs showed the picklers poking a pick through the middle of each egg.

I presume it's to promote permeation of pickle juice through the egg yolk...


----------



## syrenn (Jul 22, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> To poke a hole through the eggs.
> 
> Every vid I saw on pickling eggs showed the picklers poking a pick through the middle of each egg.
> 
> I presume it's to promote permeation of pickle juice through the egg yolk...




yeah, i saw that too.... but Missourian posted a link that makes me think twice about that. Look at post 28.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 22, 2012)

I saw something about it but I think I'm going to go ahead and poke away.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 22, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> I saw something about it but I think I'm going to go ahead and poke away.





Then i would suggest boiling the pics for a minute or so... to sterilize them.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 22, 2012)

I think keeping the jar out of the sun and at a low temp would help, too...

I will clear a shelf in my fridge. 

When my boys were young, my mom used to plop hard boiled eggs into pickle juice after the pickles were all gone, and just keep those in the fridge for my oldest.

I don't think she pricked the yolks.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 22, 2012)

I think keeping them in the fridge is probably the best way to keep botulism away. That, and cool them quickly.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 22, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> I think keeping them in the fridge is probably the best way to keep botulism away. That, and cool them quickly.




Yep, ive got mine in the fridge.


----------

